# Beginners Gardening questions



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a few questions....Please, go easy on me, this is "my" first garden...I have helped Grandpa before, but he did the garden, I just tilled and weeded..
1. Does every flower on a tomatoe plant become a tomatoe? I have a medium sized plant growing well, but it has two tomatoes on it, One golfball sized, the other maybe just a bit bigger. Still has some small yellow flowers?
2. Do you pick them green and let them ripen in the window sill?
3. When you pick a tomatoe, do you cut it with shears, or twist it? or?
4. Being June 25, is it too late to try the "potatoe tire garden trick"? I guess I would still get something right, and I have tires, just need to start the potatoe buds?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

1. Every flower can become a tomato.

2. I pick 'em before they are fully ripe but not green.

3. I just pull 'em off.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks I learned something.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

If you like fried green tomatoes pick them green


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have spent the past many years int he agriculture business and several of those years was in the tomato business.. Farms pick their tomatoes green actually very green and put them in the packing house in different rooms and even different temps.Our place had over 100 different coolers and each cooler held from 100-500 pallets. When they first pick em they put them in a cooler about 68-70 degrees and turn on the ethylene to start the ripening process. After a day or so and depending how far they are going to ship them they start turning the temp down to 60 then 55 and usually about 49 for the coldest temp and turn off the ethylene. There are five color rankings from 1-5 with 5 being the deepest red.
For home gardening, there is no reason to pick them green unless you want green tomatoes for frying or whatever. Let them ripen on the vine as they are MUCH better that way. I have found over the years that tomatoes in the stores just don't taste good to me anymore. They are too bland. That is because they pick them so early and try to ripen them unnaturally.. But farms couldn't pick a ripe tomato and then pack it and ship it across the country without it rotting. I try to grow as much as I can myself just for that reason. It is the same with almost every fruit/veggie I know of. 

We are growing almost 40 varieties in our gardens this year including tobacco and peanuts.. Which I have never tried before but we are going to give it a shot!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you pick the tomatoes green, don't refrigerate them. They seem to stop ripening, no matter what. A couple of years ago, I had 6 big ( real bushy) plants with lots of tomatoes that grew and big, but refused to ripen. Old farmer friend said to cut some of the leaves and tomatoes off. Whiting a few days, I noticed the other tomatoes started ripening.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

paraquack said:


> If you pick the tomatoes green, don't refrigerate them. They seem to stop ripening, no matter what. A couple of years ago, I had 6 big ( real bushy) plants with lots of tomatoes that grew and big, but refused to ripen. Old farmer friend said to cut some of the leaves and tomatoes off. Whiting a few days, I noticed the other tomatoes started ripening.


The cold temps stop the ripening process..


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

This time of year my tomatoes seem to like the best. I got a golden boy yellow yestrday and about 5 out in the yard of varying kinds.


----------



## Goose (Jun 15, 2013)

Is there any difference in the nutritional value of full-sized green tomatoes and full-sized tomatoes that are allowed to ripen?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I do agree, a store baught tomato JUST doesnt compare to homegrown. I have enjoyed fried green tomato's but would rather watch my fiance and little girl enjoy them sliced up with lemlime salt. I enjoy them on a cold BLT, or a simple mayo and toamto sammich


----------



## getting ready (May 19, 2013)

As far as green tomatoes, at the end of the growing season I seem to have lots of green tomatoes that just do not have the time to ripen. These I make a green tomatoe relish or chow. Chow since it is pickled, will store for quite a long time and always a great garnishment for beans and such.


----------

